# snow



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi we had snow today i do not know way my silly ponys all go mad in the snow if you can tell me i may understand thanks


----------



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

It is probably because they are not used to seeing the fields white instead of green. They probably thinking 'where has all the grass gone' well mine would, she likes her food. They have probably only seen snow a couple of times in their lives. I find that horses dont like change.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks i did not think of that my ponys love there food to


----------

